# Jasmine kidded, but help needed!



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

My Jasmine kidded last night in the cold weather. We lost one of the babies in the night, and the other one is cold. We have it in the house right now warming it up


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

Sorry, the dog jumped up and hit the send button. 
What should I be doing to help this baby??


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You are already doing the right thing. Warm up that baby. When it's temp hits 100, you can see if it's strong enough to try the teat or a bottle of colostrum. I've successfully put babies like this back on their mother, so don't give up on that totally if you had planned to dam raise. If the baby hits 100 and is too weak to stand and nurse, then you should tube feed the kid a couple ounces of colostrum. I hate to ask, but are you positive the other kid is beyond warming up? They can be pretty lifeless and still make it back if warmed up.


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm quite sure the other kids is gone. I tried warming it for 5-10 minutes when I saw her. Rubbing vigoiursly, had it in my jacket, spanking it to get any signs of life and nothing.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I had one I thought for sure was dead. I put her in a bowl of very warm water. She came around. Sometimes they're too cold to function. Water I've found is the quickest way to warm them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Put warm water in a sink or tub and warm them up that way. If you don't want the get the kid wet, you can put the kid in the garbage bag with "head out of the water" and bag and submerge the kid within the bag. Keep refreshing the water with warm, but not too hot. Every once in a while get a temp, as mentioned when it reaches 100 degree's minimum, it is safe to feed the kid colostrum. Either by bottle, momma, or even a 12 cc syringe (no needle) at the back corner of the mouth very very slowly.


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

I have the baby at home wrapped up with friends. He is doing good, getting stronger and trying to stand by himself. I have them milking the momma every few hours and feeding her with a syringe. I went home real quick at lunch and brought him to momma and he was able to nurse off her for a minute or two. I am going to have them feed him again at 2, and then put momma and baby in the garage with a heat pad and heat lamp in a pen and see if he tries to nurse off her. Every feeding he is getting stronger and stronger! Yay for amazing friends who will go to your house and nurse a sick baby goat back to health when you have to work.


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

And the other baby, I had already put her in a bag to burry her before I read these comments, so if there was any chance of her still being alive and survival, I had ruined it


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Tanyasue said:


> And the other baby, I had already put her in a bag to burry her before I read these comments, so if there was any chance of her still being alive and survival, I had ruined it


I'm sorry. It was probably too late, and you'll know to try next time. Congrats on your new baby (and give that friend a hug!).


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

Yes, I will know for next time. This is the year I am putting my all into my goats, and it's not starting off well, but is giving me many lessons. I try not to have January/winter births, but this just happened. This year I'll be much more careful, and if I do have more winter births I'll be more prepared and have the babies in the garage the first few nights


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry you lost the little girl, that is very sad  But at least you found the little guy and got him inside, sounds like he will be fine 

Winter births can be tough, it's one of the reasons I am a stay at home mom, so I can be there for the births, and check on babies every few hours the first night. Not all winter births are like this though, we have more that thrive than those that don't


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

Here is Ginger this afternoon. Shhhhh, don't tell my hubby I have named him, cause we are not supposed to name any "critters" that we have for sale, but my daughter and I have agreed he's not going anywhere


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

The harder we try, the higher our expectations for success and the harder we are on ourselves when something goes wrong. (Hug) You're getting more right than wrong, and getting more right as you go along.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad the wee one is doing well now, good work.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ginger is cute! Glad he's doing well


----------

